# AMMO: PMC Bronze 9mm Full Metal Jacket 115 GR 50Box -- $17.99 ([email protected]$11.89)



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

PMC Bronze 9mm Full Metal Jacket 115 GR 50Box -- $17.99
PMC 9A Bronze 9mm Full Metal Jacket 115 GR 50Box/20Case

PMC Bronze .223 Rem/5.56 Nato Full Metal Jacket Boat-Tail 55 GR 20Box -- $11.89
PMC 223A Bronze 223 Rem/5.56 Nato Full Metal Jacket Boat-Tail 55 GR 20


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just ordered the max amount for the PMC 9mm... nice to see better prices coming back!

Only 16 boxes left!!!

(Was 21 boxes before me)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Just ordered the max amount for the PMC 9mm... nice to see better prices coming back!
> 
> Only 16 boxes left!!!
> 
> (Was 21 boxes before me)


Where did it show how much they had in stock??


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Click on the link & scroll down to "Other Details"... only 11 left now.

Someone must have bought 5 since my last post.

It's only $2 more than the normal store price (per box). Good ammo that I've had zero issues with in all my guns.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Almost gone... 7 boxes left.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Strange, when I go to the page there is no *Other Details* listed.... Oh well.........


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm using my cell phone... might be different on a PC/Laptop.

Just checked... it's (remaining stock) only available on the cell phone browser.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> I'm using my cell phone... might be different on a PC/Laptop.
> 
> Just checked... it's (remaining stock) only available on the cell phone browser.


10-4


----------

